# LG HG2 + Nitecore i4



## Soprono (4/1/16)

Hey Retailers, 

I would like to find out who might have these as a combo kit to collect/ get shipped? 

Not really looking at paying various stores shipping If I can do it all once off and in one parcel. 

Regards.


----------

